# Latin help



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 14, 2019)

Does this say what Calvin says after a fashion?
Calvin (on Matthew 18:17): “Christ instituted no new thing, but follows the custom observed in the church of His own nation.”[1] Again, “he had respect unto the form of discipline received among the Jews, […] which was in the power of the elders, the representatives of the church.”[2] The same was the judgment of Beza, Junius, Whitaker, Cartwright, Brightman, Bucanus.
Objecting to Bellarmine, Whitaker says, 
Non est tale aliquod discrimen. Nam et veterest quando congregabantur, tum vocabantur; et nos cum vocamur, in Ecclesiam congregamur. Eadem veteris novaeque; Ecclesiae substantia fuit.​


----------



## Charles Johnson (Mar 14, 2019)

My Latin is bad, but this is what I got from it:
_Sed hoc magis argutum mihi videtur, quam solidum._
But this appears to me to be more eloquent than solid.
_Non est tale aliquod discrimen._
No such distinction exists.
_Nam & veteres quando congregabantur, tum vocabantur; et nos cum vocamur, in Ecclesiam congregamur._
For, the ancients, when they congregated, were called; and we, when we are called, congregate in the Church.
_Eadem veteris novaeque; Ecclesiae substantia fuit._
The Old and the New in the same way; it was the substance of the Church.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

